# For you Pacific War buffs...



## twoeagles (Oct 24, 2006)

My Dad flew with VF-16 from CV-16 Lexington. His Hellcat was usually number 13, a number that keeps popping up in the family (my son was in 13 Company at the Naval Acadmey and he just started flight training in Pensacola on October 13th). Here is a photo of his F6F taken by Wendy Wendorf (who later wrecked Hellcat 13), plus two pages from his logbook during the attacks on Saipan and Truk. Dad is still alive in Florida at age 85, is so blind now that he can't drive, but jokes that he still has his flying licenses.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 24, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## R Leonard (Oct 24, 2006)

Bravo Zulu!

Regards,

Rich


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 24, 2006)

preaty cool


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

Good stuff, look forward to more if you have some.


----------

